# Support for BCM94311MCG? (in Acer Extensa 5220)



## Thorny (Apr 9, 2010)

Hello,

i have an old Acer Extensa 5220 running an Mandriva Linux 2008.1. It's my last Linux-machine and i want to replace it with an actual FreeBSD. 
One of the most important thinks for this laptop is a correct working wlan. It has an BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI, but i did not find any evidence, that FreeBSD supports this card. Can anyone help? 

Thanks and Greetings from Germany,
Thorny


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 9, 2010)

I think only Broadcom BCM43xx-based wireless drivers are available on FreeBSD (bwi(4)). Not sure if your wireless would under the ndisulator.


----------

